# Tv Samsung UE32J4500 led con sombras verdes.



## forall (Mar 6, 2018)

Hola, tengo un Samsung UE32J4500 con unas sombras verdes, os dejo unas fotos para que lo veais :






a ver si me podeis ayudar
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2018)

Eso es T-com


----------



## forall (Mar 7, 2018)

hola
gracias por la informacion, muy buena.
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2018)

Aqui te indica cual integrado hay que reemplazarle a la T-com


----------

